# sharkbite fittings??



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you must have installed them wrong. I have used 100's of them and never saw a leak yet. Maybe using them for 4 years now.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

we use them for temporary repair and testing only. I would never rely on one of them, especially in a concealed location. After all, it's just a piece of pipe with a couple o rings and a ss barb in it. You can ask yourself why they are approved and accepted and the answer is going to be because the manufacturers have lobbied the code review boards quite successfully. Big question though. What would you have used 20 years ago? And finally, do you really need to save that extra 10 minutes that soldering it would take?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

It was a tight spot up in the floor joists, too much combustibles, so i thought I would give them a try. I have soldered for 25 yrs, why change now.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i'm with bob if used/installed correctly i think they are a real plus particulrly in real tight spots


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Used a T in a tight spot between joists, couldn't get a DIY'er torch in there, and its fine. Both valves on my water meter are shot and we could only shut the water off 90%. Cut the pipe quickly and threw on a ball valve sharkbite on the main line. $30 valve and a little water to clean up but man was that easier and faster than having to shut off water at the street. I must have checked that fitting 3 times a day for a couple weeks before I finally had faith in it... that was over a year ago.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Red face................went back to check on the problem yesterday, pipe was not fully seated in the fitting. Pushed it up tight and all seems fine now. And I just told you how experienced I was.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Just as an aside. In the first post you said you were a remodeler and have done a lot of plumbing over the years. Don't you have to be licensed to do that for profit? I'm not trying to start a big argument here either. It's just that, if you do unlicensed plumbing and get paid for it, and if there is a problem in the future, the lawyers are going to eat you for lunch. No problem doing it in your own home but it could really come back and bite you on the butt if you do it for profit.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

who's making proffits?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

The people who make sharkbites are, that's for sure.  They aint cheap!

Sharkbites are great - I love them. They are a bit touchy, as you discovered - you MUST ensure the end of your cuts are flush, snarl free and squared. You need to insert the pipe with a steady twisting pressure - I've often found that the pipe needs to go in further than you think and sometimes it takes effort to get it there. (Obviously this was the case with you - I've done it, too  )


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

tpolk said:


> who's making proffits?


These days it would seem Exxon Mobile, and several big bank CEO's :thumbup:


----------



## Pumpguy (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he meant that HE wasn't making any profits! :laughing:


----------



## Cotuit329 (Dec 31, 2010)

*SharkBite Fitting Follow Up*

I know "how" to solder. But, like many things, there is an acquired skill level. And I just don't do it often enough to be good at it. I had to cap a 3/4" water pipe and used a SharkBite end cap. It was easy but I just didn't have faith in it. Like a previous responder, I checked it hourly for days, even getting up in the middle of the night in a panic. Not a drop of leakage. I added a humidifier to my furnace and used a SharkBite T, a ball valve and a reducer. Took me all of ten minutes with no leaks and it looks good.

This type of fitting has been used for years in high-pressure hydraulic lines. The science is good. And after a year of use with no leaks, I am convinced they fit the bill for DIY use.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Cotuit329 said:


> This type of fitting has been used for years in high-pressure hydraulic lines. The science is good. And after a year of use with no leaks, I am convinced they fit the bill for DIY use.


This sounds kinda like the qest pipe argument :wink:


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, Quest pipe was the best thing since sliced bread.... until it wasn't! Sharkbites are great for temporary repairs, and they are easy fix for DIY'ers. I only keep 2 3/4'' caps and 2 1/2'' caps in my truck. If I get a call @ 2am, they'll be used until I can return the next day to do a permanent fix. Copper soldier joint is the only connection that has stood the test of time IMO. But, even then it depends on water quality, the person doing the work, and what type of pipe is currently there. But, it's only my opinion.


----------

